# Christmas parties Sydney



## lisa82 (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi,
German Television (ZDF) is planning a documentary on special christmas parties/events in and around Sydney in the week before Christmas this year. We appreciate any ideas and contacts! Please email me to [email protected]
Thanks a lot,

Lisa Jansen


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi Lisa,

The best ones are usually arranged by the larger companies and they'll try and keep them hush hush so as not to anger their shareholders.

Usually some that are held on boats doing harbour cruises too.

One approach you could take would be to contact some harbour cruise boats and see if they have bookings and then ask whether they woulkd want to ask the company doing the booking if they would mind being part of a documentary - being aired in Germany, they may not mind so much and there could even be the possibility of good promotion for the company and the cruise boat operators as a carrot.

You do have a deutscher equivalent of the Carrot and Donkey do you not?


----------



## patricia23 (Oct 24, 2009)

Eat.. Drink.. and Dance...


----------



## dexternicholson (Oct 23, 2009)

I do love parties but I don't think i would be going to any Christmas parties for this year. well, its not that I didn't get any invites, there are tons actually, but it just makes me sad... guess that is the price of being single, although there is a huge chance of meeting someone during the party, it can still be lonely to look at other couples


----------



## mr.brightside (Oct 22, 2009)

patricia23 said:


> Eat.. Drink.. and Dance...


 I agree with you on this one Patrica. Any party shouldn't be called a party without those words.


----------



## jon (Mar 12, 2010)

Happy christmas to you all! Dont forget not to drink and drive after all that pudding!


----------



## Barbaragabogrecan (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi…
It’s too good to know that you are celebrating Christmas. I think what you do invite children and give presents to all those who able to buy or not able to buy.


----------



## pamhilts (May 15, 2010)

Its really amazing to enjoy the cristmas party in Sydney i like it..!!!


----------

